# Zombie Walk San Anotonio 2010



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

* Found this on youtube....I had no idea this took place...pissed that i missed it. definitely want to participate next year!





for the guys...look for the zombie hooter girls next to the hearse!:zombie:*


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

I waz there... Was lots of fun. Many hundreds, if not thousands of undead marched to the alamo, screaming and moaning, bloody handprints on windows and such, all of us following the trail of freshly spilled blood. My son, who is a big halloween chicken (even though his dad makes all the scary and gory props) loved it and was only scared of one zombie...

Sorry, next time I'll see about posting about it. Better yet, look up Sazombie Walk on facebook for the latest and greatest news and pictures.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Awesome I would have tried to make that. Way cool!


----------

